# Team Rage



## usmcamgrimm (Aug 4, 2013)

​
Deleted


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice job on this post Grimm!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey devil dog, fellow Marine here, can you post these ROMs here as well? This isn't the place to come and market a forum. I'll leave it here for two hours until I have to delete it.


----------



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

b16 said:


> Hey devil dog, fellow Marine here, can you post these ROMs here as well? This isn't the place to come and market a forum. I'll leave it here for two hours until I have to delete it.


b16, grunt here lol. Any chance we can get more than 2 hours? That's a lot of ROMs there. Also, we apologize, we're not meaning to market our site. Just trying to get our team name out there and make a centralized thread for our builds. We would need more than 2 hours to post all these OP's though.


----------

